# Food ingredient dictionary



## opinionated86 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm looking for recommendations for a dictionary of ingredients, I've got Larousse gastronomic and good housekeeping food encyclopaedia but neither really does the job, what I'm really hoping exists is something more like an actual dictionary that I can use to look up obscure ingredients or possibly techniques used in recipes I'm using, preferably with alternatives/similar ingredients. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I'm uk based but anything would help


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Www.cooksinfo.com


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The Food Lovers Dictionary


----------



## opinionated86 (Sep 13, 2016)

is that the same as the food lovers companion?


----------

